# Vanollas egg hatched!!! We have a new baby!!



## sushisurf13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Vanolla laid 7 eggs on July 7. I've had them in a box in my garage. Unfortunately 3 of them rotted and 1 exploded. I was left with 3 eggs. I honestly didn't think they would hatch, since Vanolla has not been around a male since I've had her. Today I heard a little noise from the box, opened it up and there "she" was. 
We have decided to name her Sonora. 
Here are some pics of the newborn. Enjoy!


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats! What happened to the other two eggs? Are you checking on them? If they were fertile, they should be hatching soon too!


----------



## sushisurf13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Congrats! What happened to the other two eggs? Are you checking on them? If they were fertile, they should be hatching soon too!



The other two eggs are still in the box. Im waiting, impatiently.

Just so everyone knows, I adopted Vanolla from Robyn last Fall, I think late September or early October. She got her from Abeck. Abeck rescued her from a shelter. I think she may have mated prior to the shelter. I've read that they can store sperm for quite a while. Possibly up to 4 years. There is not much history on her, however.
Anyways......
Vanolla is thriving and she has given us a little gift. I'm so stoked!!


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, what long distance she came to have those babies!
Congratulations to you and Vanolla.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh wwwwwoooow !!! So exciting to have your first baby erm, tort baby I mean  What a beautiful little precious  CONGRATS!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2009)

You didn't mention anything about how you had the eggs set up for incubating, so I just wanted to say that sometimes babies have a hard time getting out of the egg, or breaking a spot in the egg, if its too dry. Have you provided a little moisture?

Yvonne

and:






on your new baby!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations Eric. Wow Vanolla was PG for the short time I had her she was in no contact with my male-garanteed so she came PG. What a sweet little hatchling and I love the name Sonora. Has she absorbed all her yolk? You will want to keep her a bit moist at this stage and careful the egg shell does not dry and stick fast to her. You might want to set up a humidifier for now. I try and leave my Greeks in the Incubator until they start to eat (and I chop it up supper fine) But since you don't/can't artifically incubate DT perhaps a humidifier would work ok?
Fingers crossed on your other eggs.


----------



## Shelly (Sep 24, 2009)

What kind of tort is that? A desert Tortoise??


----------



## sushisurf13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Shelly said:


> What kind of tort is that? A desert Tortoise??



Yes, It is a Desert Tortoise.



Crazy1 said:


> Congratulations Eric. Wow Vanolla was PG for the short time I had her she was in no contact with my male-garanteed so she came PG. What a sweet little hatchling and I love the name Sonora. Has she absorbed all her yolk? You will want to keep her a bit moist at this stage and careful the egg shell does not dry and stick fast to her. You might want to set up a humidifier for now. I try and leave my Greeks in the Incubator until they start to eat (and I chop it up supper fine) But since you don't/can't artifically incubate DT perhaps a humidifier would work ok?
> Fingers crossed on your other eggs.



I misted the tortoise with some water. There a few bits of shell stuck to her head. I figured that they would fall off eventually. The yolk does not appear to be fully absorbed yet. I think she hatched the day before yesterday on 9/22/09. The yolk is much smaller and drier today. I made a little shaded pen outside for her, thats where I am keeping her. She already ate some grass and endive.


----------



## Shelly (Sep 24, 2009)

sushisurf13 said:


> Shelly said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of tort is that? A desert Tortoise??
> ...





EXTREME JEALOUSY!!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yoo Hoo Eric. Great job. And for her to be eating already.  I can't wait to see the pics as she is growing up .
And to think I had her and she showed no signs of laying. Eric you must have just had the right touch with her. She knew when she had really found home.  again Congratulations


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 24, 2009)

I still marvel at how very tiny and perfectly formed tortoise hatchlings are---absolutely precious! Congratulations, and I hope you get two more!


----------



## sushisurf13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> I still marvel at how very tiny and perfectly formed tortoise hatchlings are---absolutely precious! Congratulations, and I hope you get two more!



Me too!!! 

They are so tiny and amazing!!


----------



## Sudhira (Sep 24, 2009)

How extremely exciting. I can only imagine witnessing the emergence of a brand new tortoise!

Congrats to you all!


----------



## sushisurf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

This little tortoise is so cool.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

The other two eggs are hatching right now! I can see the heads and shells. I'll keep everyone updated on the progress.


----------



## K9KidsLove (Sep 28, 2009)

Congratulations. She is so cute! Do you need to be concerned with her being outside and the possiblity of maggots getting into the yolk sac? I'm not being critical...just asking!!
Can't wait for more pictures.
Are you going to keep all 3 of them? Our gopher tortoises look similar to your DTs. I think they are so neat...like little old man faces.
Good luck
Patsy


----------

